# Northwest earthquake and tsunami: when, not if



## CHamilton (Jul 13, 2015)

Those of us who live in the Northwest know about the impending "big one." But it's still unsettling to see it laid out quite so brutally. And it will completely sever rail connections.



> The Really Big One
> 
> An earthquake will destroy a sizable portion of the coastal Northwest. The question is when.





> If you think New Yorker’s earthquake story is scary, better read this
> 
> Although a terrifying read, the New Yorker piece shouldn't surprise Seattle Times readers. Science reporter Sandi Doughton wrote the book on the "really big one." Literally.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 13, 2015)

Well THAT was a terrifying read.

I liked the demonstration with the hands, though. That was good and easy to comprehend. 

Note to self: look for an apartment EAST of I-5.


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 13, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> Note to self: look for an apartment EAST of I-5.


Why do you think I live on Capitol Hill?


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 13, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Note to self: look for an apartment EAST of I-5.
> ...


Note to self: when the big one hits, go hang out at Charlie's.


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 13, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> Note to self: when the big one hits, go hang out at Charlie's.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 14, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> CHamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SarahZ said:
> ...


Good advice! And now, why do you think I live *east* of the Cascade Range?

Yes, you're all welcome here. If anything that big happens, we'll all need each other.


----------



## XHRTSP (Jul 14, 2015)

I live a couple hundred feet east of I5. When the NW Apacalypse hits, party at my place. I have jalapeno poppers!


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 14, 2015)

Earthquake experts on ‘The Really Big One': Here’s what will actually happen in Seattle


> This weekend’s New Yorker story about the inevitable earthquake coming to destroy Seattle terrified plenty of people, but a few Seattle-area earthquake experts are assuring people that things probably won’t be as bad as the original article made it seem.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 15, 2015)

When we traveled along the Washington and Oregon coast a few years ago, I noted the tsunami warning signs and wondered where we would go if an earthquake hit and caused the giant wave of water to come ashore. Being from Ohio, we seldom worry about those things but this article is certainly an eye opener to the risk of living there. But of course, life is pretty risky just driving in Cleveland during rush hour..


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 15, 2015)

Not to mention freezing to death in the Midwest Winters! LOL


----------

